

Create multi-line signup buttons in pure CSS with Sass and Compass - jlong
http://wiseheartdesign.com/articles/2010/10/19/multi-line-buttons-with-compass-sass-and-css3/

======
bkudria
Demo: [http://chriseppstein.github.com/sass-
recipes/recipes/multi-l...](http://chriseppstein.github.com/sass-
recipes/recipes/multi-line-button/multi-line-button.html)

~~~
Groxx
Interesting... dragging it in Firefox makes it look like it's an image (the
whole final graphic gets dragged), but not in other browsers that I've tried.

Is that just how FF handles block (vs inline) links? I've never noticed it
before.

And good job (to the author), they look quite nice :) The post is an
interesting look into more sass code than I've seen so far (not that I've
looked far). Makes me want to get into it more.

------
cheald
You might check out CSS3Pie, as well. Combined with Sass, you can get nearly-
complete effects in IE, as well. I did a little writeup on it here:
[http://www.coffeepowered.net/2010/09/02/pain-free-
css3-with-...](http://www.coffeepowered.net/2010/09/02/pain-free-css3-with-
sass-and-csspie/)

------
fookyong
nice proof-of-concept but after looking at the libraries and non-standard css
required, I couldn't help but think "...yeah or I could just do them in
photoshop".

the A/B test fanatics out there will cry "but this will allow you to test
hundreds of different CTAs in a fraction of the time!" - which is all well and
good but really, if you're a startup and you're analyzing to the extent where
you are trying out hundreds of different CTAs and need a framework to manage
it all... you should probably read this:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analysis_paralysis>

and focus on building a feature that benefits a customer.

~~~
bradgessler
Faster page-load times benefit the customer.

